# Combustible materials, one exit and death



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2009)

December 6

Death toll rises in fire at nightclub

Russian president wants stricter fire codes after deadly blaze kills at least 107 and injures 130.

MANSUR MIROVALEV Associated Press Writer

PERM, Russia — President Dmitry Medvedev on Saturday demanded that Russia tighten its notoriously lax fire codes after the deadliest blaze since the Soviet era killed at least 107 people celebrating in a nightclub with a decorative twig ceiling and single exit.

click image to enlargePeople lay flowers Saturday outside the Lame Horse nightclub, where a fire broke late Friday in Perm, about 700 miles east of Moscow. At least 107 people died in the fire.

AP PHOTO

Select images available for purchase in the

Times Leader Photo Store

About 130 people were injured, dozens critically, when onstage fireworks set the ceiling of the Lame Horse nightclub ablaze soon after midnight, witnesses and officials said. Many victims were trapped in a panicked crush for the exit as they attempted to escape the flames and thick black smoke.

Officials said club managers had ignored repeated demands from authorities to change the interior to comply with fire safety standards. Emergency Situations Minister Sergei Shoigu told Medvedev by videoconference from Perm that the club managers violated the law by running the fireworks display that triggered the fire.

He said the club managers had been fined twice in the past for breaking fire safety regulations, which he did not specify. Russian clubs and restaurants often cover ceilings with plastic insulation and a layer of willow twigs to create a rustic look, one of many uses of combustible materials in buildings by businessmen who bribe officials to look the other way.

The Lame Horse’s managers had been scheduled before the fire to report Monday on their progress fixing the flaws.

“They have neither brains, nor conscience,” Medvedev said. “They must face the maximum punishment.”

He declared a national day of mourning Monday.

Authorities quickly arrested two registered co-owners of the club, its managing director, and two other suspects. One other suspect was injured in the fire and remains in critical condition.

Medvedev demanded that lawmakers draft changes to toughen the criminal punishment for failing to comply with fire safety standards.

Enforcement of fire safety standards is infamously poor in Russia and there have been several catastrophic blazes at drug-treatment facilities, nursing homes, apartment buildings and nightclubs in recent years. The nation records up to 18,000 fire deaths a year, several times the per-capita rate in the United States and other Western countries.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Combustible materials, one exit and death

Having been to Russia a number of years ago I don't believe they have anything close to fire safety or building departments, or inspection. The country is so corrupt inside of itself that money will get you by with what ever. The construction techniques employed are at a minimum 50 years behind us.


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Combustible materials, one exit and death

"...when onstage fireworks set the ceiling of the Lame Horse nightclub ablaze soon after midnight..." and

"Russian clubs and restaurants often cover ceilings with plastic insulation..."

Sounds hauntingly familiar, no?

Other than the willow twigs, sounds almost exactly like the Station fire.

SO, Commrades! Who would like to move to Mother Russia and help them out? Uncle Dmitry needs a few good men. I hear the 'perks' are great. All the bribes (and Brides?) a code official could ask for...


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Combustible materials, one exit and death

On my way........Dasvidaniyan


----------

